# 2 Intervallgrenzen



## MarcelAYOR (18. Nov 2012)

Hey ich gehe in die FH Wien und habe seit anfang des studiums das fach programmieren. In der Sprache Java kenn ich mich leider nicht aus und ich hab ein paar aufgaben bekommen die ich zu lösen hab und wollte fragen ob ihr auch damit auskennt oder jemaden kennt der sichs damit auskennt. Smile

2. Intervall: Lesen Sie 2 Intervallgrenzen und danach beliebig viele Zahlen (Abschluss mit 0)
ein, und geben Sie aus, wie viele Zahlen kleiner als die untere Intervallgrenze, wie viele im
Intervall und wie viele größer als die obere Intervallgrenze waren.
(Die Zahlen müssen nicht aufgehoben werden).

3. Folge: Überprüfen Sie, ob die Folge
ni+1 = ni / 2 für gerade ni
ni+1 = 3ni + 1 für ungerade ni
für unterschiedliche (beliebige)

5. Statistik: Lesen Sie beliebig viele Zahlen (Abschluss mit 0) ein, und geben Sie das
Maximum, das Minimum und den Mittelwert der eingegebenen Werte aus. [5]

6. Zweierpotenz: Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine natürliche Zahl einliest und die größte
Zweierpotenz ausgibt, die die eingelesene Zahl teilt. [7]
Eingabe Ausgabe
17 1
48 16
1024 1024

9. PerfekteZahl: Eine Zahl heißt perfekt, wenn die Summe ihrer echten Teiler (das sind alle
Teiler, die kleiner als die Zahl selbst sind) gleich groß ist, wie die Zahl. Zum Beispiel ist 6
eine perfekte Zahl, da 1, 2 und 3 die echten Teiler von 6 sind und 1+2+3=6 gilt. Falls die
Summe der echten Teiler kleiner ist als die Zahl, heißt die Zahl defizient. Falls die Summe
der echten Teiler größer ist als die Zahl, heißt die Zahl abundant. Schreiben Sie ein
Programm, das eine natürliche Zahl einliest und ausgibt, ob die eingelesene Zahl perfekt,
defizient oder abundant ist. [8]
Eingabe Ausgabe Begründung
5 defizient 1 ist einziger echter Teiler
6 perfekt 1+2+3=6
12 abundant 1+2+3+4+6=16>12

10. KGV: Lesen Sie zwei Zahlen ein und berechnen Sie das kleinste gemeinsame Vielfache
(kgV) dieser Zahlen. [8]
Beispiele:
Das kgV von 15 und 25 ist 75
(75 mod 15 = 0, 75 mod 25 = 0, keine kleinere Zahl als 75 hat diese Eigenschaft)
Das kgV von 8 und 12 ist 24
(24 mod 8 = 0, 24 mod 12 = 0)

11. HerrHuber: Herr Huber las in den letzten 4 Jahren 43 Bücher.
Das Produkt seiner in diesen 4 Jahren pro Jahr gelesenen Bücher beträgt 6720.
Er ist stolz darauf, dass er seinen Bücherkonsum von Jahr zu Jahr gesteigert hat, und dass er
im 4. Jahr 5-mal so viele Bücher las wie im ersten Jahr.
Berechnen Sie die Anzahl der von Herrn Huber pro Jahr gelesenen Bücher. [9]


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2012)

Ich kenne mich damit aus.

Wir lösen aber keine Hausaufgaben.
[EDIT]_Edit von L-ectron-X:_
Wir helfen aber dabei, eine Lösung zu finden. Dazu sollte man schon etwas beitragen.
Wenn man gar nichts beitragen kann, oder möchte, sollte das Posting in der Jobbörse erstellt werden.[/EDIT]


----------



## MarcelAYOR (18. Nov 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenne mich damit aus.
> 
> Wir lösen aber keine Hausaufgaben.



Hast du Skype und könntest es mir erklären?


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2012)

Ne sorry =(


----------



## MarcelAYOR (18. Nov 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ne sorry =(



Was soll ich machen ich brauch das bis morgen


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2012)

Du hast immer die Option die Lösung zu kaufen


----------



## MarcelAYOR (18. Nov 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Du hast immer die Option die Lösung zu kaufen



Wieviel?


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2012)

Registriere dich und schreibe mir eine PM mit deinem Vorschlag.


----------



## Fab1 (18. Nov 2012)

Ich verstehe immer nicht, warum man, wenn man eh schon weiß, dass man Programmieren nicht kann, bis zum letzten Tag wartet und dann darauf hofft das jemand seine Freizeit für die eigene Faulheit opfert.???:L


----------



## JCODA (18. Nov 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/jobboerse/143762-biete-hilfe-ubungsblaettern-kleineren-programmen.html


----------



## darekkay (18. Nov 2012)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe immer nicht, warum man, wenn man eh schon weiß, dass man Programmieren nicht kann, bis zum letzten Tag wartet und dann darauf hofft das jemand seine Freizeit für die eigene Faulheit opfert.???:L



Viele Erstis erkennen den Unterschied zwischen Schule und Uni nicht. Außerdem "sind die Professoren unfähig und können nichts beibringen". Und am Ende gibt's noch die üblichen 5 1/2 Phasen


----------



## Landei (18. Nov 2012)

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man einfach Aufgaben gestellt bekommt von Sachen, die man nieeee vorher gehabt hat...


----------



## pappawinni (18. Nov 2012)

Nee da arbeitet einer nach dem Motto: Was du heute kannst besorgen, das kaufst du dir halt morgen.


----------

